# mucous cyst code??



## gnp001 (May 21, 2009)

I've been looking for a code for this but haven't been to successful.  I'm not sure where else to look.  Any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 21, 2009)

I found this some time back when I ran across this term.


http://www.orthopro.com/forms/ganglioncysts.pdf


----------



## rajalakshmir (May 22, 2009)

which region of mucuos u r searchin for........


----------

